

Show HN: robonobo - social music streaming & downloading - macavity23
http://robonobo.com/

======
iuguy
Disclaimer: I know the author personally.

Having used Robonobo for a while now I can honestly say that it's a really
promising piece of tech. The network's quite reliable and the monetisation of
piracy is a novel approach. It's underpinned by some really cool tech, a
discussion of which maybe one day we'll see on a Robonobo blog post ( _nudge
nudge_ ).

------
kilian
Regardless of how it works, or how awesome the underlying tech is, this
application is so incredibly ugly that I'm not even going to try it. My
friends will laugh at me if I ask them to start using this.

